# Need Finger Sandwich Recipes



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

llondra said:


> Anyone have some tried and true favorites? Or even just suggestions of what always goes over well. I don't mind just doing tuna and the like, but I'd also like some different - yummy! - ideas. Thanks!


How about a snake sandwich instead?

http://www.basketfixins.com/ghoulish_recipes.htm#Slithering Snake Bites

I made a version of this a couple of years ago. Had a small oven then so had to make snake bread sticks haha But they turned out really cool. This year I have a huge oven so I'm going to go for the big version 

MsM


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, yes, yes, I made those snakes last year - they turned out just like the picture and everybody loved them. I made three and none was left at the end of the night.

As far as finger sandwiches go, my dad always makes these: tiny rye bread slices, spread with cream cheese, topped with cucumber slices sprinkled with chopped chives and lots of pepper. Now, not too many would be turned on by these, you either love 'em or hate 'em. But I bet you could experiment with some combinations like that.


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

I've found that salmon salad, curried chicken salad with almonds, and traditional cucumber salad work very well for tea sandwiches in general. Cream cheese with chopped black olives likewise.

What I'd do for a halloween party is to cut the sandwiches into the shape of coffins. Three to a sandwich would work, two up, one down, then use the little odd bits for the lunch for the folk making the sandwiches beforehand. Or else turn the three corner bits into gravestones by smearing the top edge in mayonaise, then dredging that with chopped parsley. Set those on a tray with gravestones and coffins to make a whole graveyard.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a recipe for backbones, which are basically ham rollups cut in sections. 
When I'm at home I can post the recipe if you like. This is the first year I'm trying it, but I'm sure it will be a hit. Just something a little different than an traditional finger sandwich.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

waiting patiently....for drunk buzzards recipe.......


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

morobrany said:


> Cream cheese with chopped black olives likewise.


I 2nd the cream cheese & olive sammies!

another one could be cream cheese,bacon & alfalfa sprouts


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

This year i'm going to have a variety of finger sandwiches on the buffet, so I've scoured the web looking for good recipes. I found two that i'm going to try out, they are fairly different types of recipes, but that's kinda what I wanted. 

The first can be found here: http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/132/Ghost_Sandwiches40569.shtml
I haven't tried this recipe yet but, I've made a dip very similar to it with crab meat instead of chicken, and it was yummy.

Then I found this recipe which sounded good too, I am thinking rye bread and bat shapes for these:
Chicken Fruit sandwich spread
2c. white meat chicken, diced
2 med. apples, diced
1/4c. chopped almonds
3/4 tsp. curry powder
1c. pineapple chunks, drained


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

The Martha Stewart website has some recipes that I've used for showers, but they'd work for Halloween, too. My favs were small BLTs and also prosciutto and provolone. She has flavored butters that help the sandwiches stick together. I recommend using stiff bread (sourdough, pumperknickel, rye) so they cut easily.

The sandwiches are different than you usually get so they got lots of comments, and they were easy to make in a large quantity. And they could be Halloween-named pretty easily.

Victoria


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

We do the Meathead every year,just lay out different breads for them to choose from and condiments. big conversation piece! lol

http://carlah11.tripod.com/recps/meathead2.html


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

One thing I've done, which has gotten lots of compliments, is a baked brie, done as a jack-o-lantern. All it took was a small brie from Costco (not the baby brie, the slightly larger one) and two sheets of puff pastry. I purposefully didn't pinch the cracks back shut when I unfolded them, so I'd have lines to make it more pumpkinlike. Then I cut off the corners of the sheets to make two octogons, then used the eight corners to make the eyes, nose, mouth and stem. Once it puffed up, it looked beautiful. I served it on a smoked glass pyrex plate that was the exact size to act as a lid to an iron cauldron, so I was able to have it look like it was levitating above the cauldron on the buffet. Cut it with the big butcher knive and spread it on slices of baquette.

I had it once at a Halloween buffet in New Orleans where the chef had used a giant wheel of brie, then had gone extra fancy and used an egg wash with orange food coloring on the puff pastry to make a giant jack-o'-lantern. Tinting is not as necessary, and for a home buffet, the giant wheel is a bit much. But the small one is just about right, and my presentation was better with the cauldron.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

The brie jack-o-lantern sounds so lovely, and I belong to Costco, too. Do you also get the puff pastry at Costco? I've never done brie in pastry, so could you give more details on how long you bake it and how long it stays warm & spreadable after coming out of the oven?

Victoria


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

I got the puff pastry at Safeway. I used Pepperidge Farms, though there are other brands.

Pepperidge Farms has two recipes on their site:

http://www.puffpastry.com/recipedetail.aspx?recipeID=23992&rc=-1

http://www.puffpastry.com/recipedetail.aspx?recipeID=24034&rc=-1

One of these recipes also came with the card included as a separator with my puff pastry, but there was a third recipe on the back of the brie box, so I used that. It's all pretty basic: thaw the dough and use enough to wrap whatever size brie you have for whatever size party you're holding. I used a bigger brie, so I used two sheets. If you use a baby brie, one is all you need. If you want to flavor them with the holiday recipe with the cranberries and raspberry jam, you could have one done sweet and one done savory with just parsley and almonds.

It stays warm for a good while after coming out of the oven, depending on your room temperature, but even growing cold is not a problem--cold brie is still brie, and still spreadable. One thing as a warning, however--if you cut it too soon, and you likely will, a flow of wonderful warm brie will start pouring out, so have somewhere for it to spill to, or possibly some sort of dam to stop it from running off the table. One fancy party I was at featured two beautiful baked bries on the same raised mirror stand. Wedges were cut. Brie threatened to pour onto the table faster than anyone could eat it, until I took the initiative and manhandled both bries, turning them so that their cuts were mouth to mouth and the brie could safely be scooped out of the hole while we waited for them to cool more.

I'd put my brie on a smaller plate in the middle of a larger platter with a raised rim, surrounded by the bread.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

I make "back bones" as well. We use a mixture of cooked shredded chicken, cream cheese, canned Ortega Chilis and a splash of Tabasco. Blend well and spread evenly and thinly over flour tortillas. Roll them up and cut into 1/2 inch rounds. The taste is up to you. Hotter? More Tabasco? The chilis are flavorful but by no means hot.

Hope these halp!

Have a great party!


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

brandywine1974 said:


> waiting patiently....for drunk buzzards recipe.......


Doh! Sorry for the delay! I got to get better at double-checking replies... 

Backbones:

Ingredients: 4 extra-large flour tortillas
1 package (3 1/2oz) soft cheese spread with herbs
1 bag fresh baby spinach
8 oz thinly sliced salami or ham
8 oz thinly sliced Havarti or Swiss cheese
1 jar (7 oz) roasted red bell peppers, drained and sliced into thin strips

For each tortilla, spread 2 to 3 T. cheese all the way to edge. Layer evenly with 1/4 of spinach, meat, and cheese. Place red bell pepper strips down center. Tightly roll up; slice off and discard rounded ends. Repeat with remaining tortillas and filling ingredients.

Cut tortilla rolls into 1 1/2-inch slices; secure with toothpicks. To serve, stack slices in twos or threes on serving plate.

Makes 18 servings.

I hope it's not too late for people to use this!


----------



## CHOOD23 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Finger Sandwiches*

I have a Halloween Party every year and the favorite is the horseradish roast beef sandwiches. I use pumpernickel bread and spread with horseradish mayo (a little goes a long way). Then I just top the roast beef with jalapeno havarti cheese and use Halloween Shaped cookie cutters. They are always the first to go!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

CHOOD23 said:


> I have a Halloween Party every year and the favorite is the horseradish roast beef sandwiches. I use pumpernickel bread and spread with horseradish mayo (a little goes a long way). Then I just top the roast beef with jalapeno havarti cheese and use Halloween Shaped cookie cutters. They are always the first to go!




Oh this sounds yummy! I'm going to have to try this for next year's party.....do you cook the roast beef and slice it? or do you just buy it at the deli? thanks!


----------



## CHOOD23 (Oct 28, 2008)

gromit05 said:


> Oh this sounds yummy! I'm going to have to try this for next year's party.....do you cook the roast beef and slice it? or do you just buy it at the deli? thanks!


I just buy deli style roast beef sliced thin.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

CHOOD23 said:


> I just buy deli style roast beef sliced thin.



Thanks!.....


----------

